# Rischiava di... fare gol!



## Maioneselover

Spesso nelle telecronache sento "ha rischiato di fare gol", "rischia di superarlo", ed espressioni equivalenti. Ma a me fanno sempre storcere il naso. Non è improprio come uso? Semmai "ha rischiato di farsi fare gol"...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Da un punto di vista puramente linguistico ti posso anche dare ragione, ma ti ricordo che molto spesso i non troppo obiettivi commentatori sportivi sono molto più tifosi degli spettatori..

Se facendo la telecronaca di "Juve - Napoli" tale Ciro Esposito, stipendiato da mamma RAI ma pur sempre Napoletano di nascita, dovesse commentare un palo di Pirlo con un "Pirlo ha rischiato di fare gol" non mi stupirebbe per niente.


----------



## francisgranada

Solo per capire meglio il discorso: chi è che "ha rischiato di fare gol"? Il portiere o un altro giocatore, oppure non è importante dal punto di vista linguistico?


----------



## Maioneselover

francisgranada said:


> Solo per capire meglio il discorso: chi è che "ha rischiato di fare gol"? Il portiere o un altro giocatore, oppure non è importante dal punto di vista linguistico?


No, no, proprio il giocatore! È questo il punto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Maio.

Forse il nostro Francis è "andato nel pallone" perché tu hai scritto: "Semmai "ha rischiato di farsi fare gol"..." —frase che difficilmente direbbe un giocatore—come alternativa _non impropria_ a "ha rischiato di fare gol".  

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## pulteney

Esempio in cui "rischiare di fare gol" è pienamente sensato. Immagina un difensore noto per avere ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi che in carriera sua non ha mai fatto un gol. Improvvisamente tira in porta al volo da 40 metri, tutti gli spettatori pensano: "Va fuori dallo stadio" e invece la palla si stampa sul palo tra lo stupore generale! Ha rischiato di fare gol.


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ...Forse il nostro Francis è "andato nel pallone" perché tu hai scritto: "Semmai "ha rischiato di farsi fare gol"..." —frase che difficilmente direbbe un giocatore—come alternativa _non impropria_ a "ha rischiato di fare gol"...


Esatto .

Se abbia capito bene, allora la detta frase potrebbe avere senso nel caso di autogol: passando la palla al portiere della sua propria squadra "ha rischiato di fare gol". No?

(non conosco bene la terminologia itaiana "footballistica"...)


----------



## pulteney

francisgranada said:


> Esatto .
> 
> Se abbia capito bene, allora la detta frase potrebbe avere senso nel caso di autogol: passando la palla al portiere della sua propria squadra "ha rischiato di fare gol". No?
> 
> (non conosco bene la terminologia itaiana "footballistica"...)


Esattamente! Micro correzioni: "se ho capito bene" e "al portiere della sua squadra"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Giuste le micro-correzioni, Pul.
Già che ci siamo, però, mi permetterei anche "propria" _al posto di_ "sua".

Saluti.

GS


----------



## pulteney

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Giuste le micro-correzioni, Pul.
> Già che ci siamo, però, mi permetterei anche "propria" _al posto di_ "sua".
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS



Sono d'accordissimo GS! Avrei dovuto dichiararlo prima e me ne scuso; suggerisco sempre le versioni più utilizzate nell'italiano parlato.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Pul e Gio, ho capito benissimo. Infatti "sua propria" non suona bene in italiano (a differenza di alcune lingue slave). Nel caso di "Se abbia capito..." forse volevo essere più italiano degli italiani  (normalmente qui non userei il congiuntivo neanch'io).


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Esatto .
> 
> Se abbia capito bene, allora la detta frase potrebbe avere senso nel caso di autogol: *passando la palla al portiere della sua propria squadra "ha rischiato di fare gol*". No?
> 
> (non conosco bene la terminologia itaiana "footballistica"...)





Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Giuste le micro-correzioni, Pul.
> Già che ci siamo, però, mi permetterei anche "propria" _al posto di_ "sua".
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS





francisgranada said:


> Grazie, Pul e Gio, ho capito benissimo. Infatti "sua propria" non suona bene in italiano (a differenza di alcune lingue slave). Nel caso di "Se abbia capito..." forse volevo essere più italiano degli italiani  (normalmente qui non userei il congiuntivo neanch'io).



Ragazzi, ma siete impossibili! vi è sfuggito che nell'esempio in grassetto di Francis, non ha rischiato di fare gol, ma ha rischiato di fare *AUTOgol*....devo proprio insegnarvi tutto di calcio!!!!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, Gigi, nel post #12, subito a sinistra del grassetto, Francis ha scritto proprio _autogol_. A me era sembrato sufficiente...

Saluti. 

GS


----------



## pulteney

giginho said:


> ragazzi, ma siete impossibili! Vi è sfuggito che nell'esempio in grassetto di francis, non ha rischiato di fare gol, ma ha rischiato di fare *autogol*....devo proprio insegnarvi tutto di calcio!!!!! :d


hahahaha!!! :d


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Beh, Gigi, nel post #12, subito a sinistra del grassetto, Francis ha scritto proprio _autogol_. A me era sembrato sufficiente...
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS



Ciao GS!!! non è sufficiente perchè quello era il contesto, a me la frase di Francis mi sembra strana senza specificare che si tratta di autogol.....ma forse mi sbaglio io.


----------



## pulteney

giginho said:


> Ciao GS!!! non è sufficiente perchè quello era il contesto, a me la frase di Francis mi sembra strana senza specificare che si tratta di autogol.....ma forse mi sbaglio io.


Concordo con GS


----------



## giginho

Passando la palla al portiere rischiava di fare gol

io così capisco che il giocatore ha svirgolato la palla e l'ha lanciata verso la porta avversaria invece che verso il suo portiere......sono troppo purista, calcisticamente parlando?


----------



## pulteney

Ho sbagliato io a citare, dovevo riprendere la frase di GS: "Nel post #12, subito a sinistra del grassetto, Francis ha scritto proprio _autogol_. A me era sembrato sufficiente..." 

Sono d'accordo con GS perché Francis aveva già incluso l'idea di autogol. Il cuore della discussione era su "rischiare di", per quel motivo ci siamo persi il lato calcistico in senso stretto


----------



## giginho

Ognuno parla di ciò che sa (o almeno dovrebbe).....ecco perchè mi sono limitato al calcio!!!! 

Mi ritiro in buon ordine!!


----------



## pulteney

giginho said:


> Ognuno parla di ciò che sa (o almeno dovrebbe).....ecco perchè mi sono limitato al calcio!!!!
> 
> Mi ritiro in buon ordine!!



Secondo me siamo tutti quanti in attesa di domani sera, sperando di non finire massacrati e chi sa, magari di toglierci umilmente qualche soddisfazione...!


----------



## giginho

Non sai quanto, amico mio, non sai quanto!!!! Non vedo l'ora di vedere la facciona di anghela dopo che si è presa qualche pappina....vediamo se poi la smettono di sentirsi ancora la Crande Cermania


----------



## pulteney

giginho said:


> Non sai quanto, amico mio, non sai quanto!!!! Non vedo l'ora di vedere la facciona di anghela dopo che si è presa qualche pappina....vediamo se poi la smettono di sentirsi ancora la Crande Cermania


Non sono particolarmente scaramantico, ma amo esultare DOPO la vittoria. Prima, sono solo parole, e portano pure grande  sfiga. Ricordiamoci che al di là di meteo e cucina, abbiamo poco di cui essere contenti rispetto ai tedeschi. Per cui mutismo, concentrazione, e parliamone venerdì mattina


----------



## giginho

E già......e i sandali con i calzini???? Noi dobbiamo essere contenti di non portarli!!!! Comunque hai ragione: venerdì mattina ci becchiamo e commentiamo....sperando in bene!


----------

